

Show HN: Secure chat on Twitter using steganography - frangro
https://realproven.com/chatseal/

======
greggh
Is source code for the encryption available? If not, nothing is proven.

Either way, its a nice idea.

------
grandare4
I agree, please provide the source code ...

~~~
frangro
I hope you can appreciate that open-sourcing my app has a number of
implications for its viability in the App Store. A devil's advocate might even
argue that wide publication doesn't always guarantee security, as was the case
with Heartbleed.

If it helps, internally I used the iOS framework APIs for AES/RSA directly. I
didn't attempt to implement them on my own. What I built was simply an
abstraction on top of that. Granted, I understand that there are still ways to
go astray, but certainly less if I fundamentally rely on what the crypto
experts implemented.

So, to address your concerns, what if I got a commercial security audit? Can
you recommend any places you would trust?

